# Has a videogame ever made you cry?



## cubin' (Jan 1, 2008)

Throughout your history of playing video games have any actually made you cry or brought you close to tears?

Which games, what parts?

Is it a good thing that video games can make people cry? Or do you just think they're pussies? 

I'll add my thoughts a bit later. 

Discuss!


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jan 1, 2008)

lol no. Who ever cries is a ... lol


----------



## Law (Jan 1, 2008)

When Aeris dies in FF7..

Just kidding, but thats what most people will probably end up saying :/.

Do you mean scenes in a game that can make you emotional, or almost impossible to beat games where you get a few steps away from the end and die and end up doing it all over again because there arn't any save points?


----------



## Westside (Jan 1, 2008)

Pokemon Crystal, when my batteries died and I didn't get to save after I beat the last gym.


----------



## Social0 (Jan 1, 2008)

Yes, Final Fantasy 8, the scene where squall and rinoa are flying towards eachother in space after a very cool part in the game.

Something about that scene made me shed a tear


----------



## gigas (Jan 1, 2008)

never cried but i got really choked up in shadow of collosus when your horse dies. and final fantasy four when the twins turn to stone to keep the walls from crushing you . those were awesome games.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 1, 2008)

I cried when Ms Pac man got eatered by the ghostz :-(


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 1, 2008)

I cried when Doom 3 literally fried my Motherboard thanks to overheating my CPU.


----------



## Social0 (Jan 1, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> I cried when Doom 3 literally fried my Motherboard thanks to overheating my CPU.




aaah the horror that is the doom3 engine. Quite a mess that one is.


----------



## HippoSheep (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't think I did cry yet while playing a game....yet...


----------



## haveasafeday (Jan 1, 2008)

It didn't make me cry, but the end of Half life 2 Episode 2 is probably the closest I've been


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope. I almost had a heart attack from one though.


----------



## JPH (Jan 2, 2008)

No.
Crying is for babies and women.

I'm a real man.
Hurr!


----------



## Taras (Jan 2, 2008)

No, but Chun Li made me fap.


----------



## jkdog855 (Jan 2, 2008)

ET on the Atari made me cry because i realized that I had wasted many hour of my life.

On a more serious note I like to play RPGs but none of the stories have been compelling enough to get me emotional at all. Movies in RL can do it but never by a game.

The next question should be what game got you pissed off so much you broke something.


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 2, 2008)

spoiler tags people! I have never cried because of a game but final fantasy 10 sure had a sad ending


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 2, 2008)

Link's Awakening, when I was like 9 or 10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I mean, you just wasted your time on something that wasn't even real.


----------



## MC DUI (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(haveasafeday @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> It didn't make me cry, but the end of Half life 2 Episode 2 is probably the closest I've been



QFT, this is probably the closest I've come, though there may have been other times but I can't really remember. 

Usually death of animals gets me way more choked up than people dying...


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 2, 2008)

I never actually cried, but the saddest ending I've seen had to be Klonoa: Door to Phantomile.


----------



## _Snott_ (Jan 2, 2008)

I cried when I finally beat Super Ghouls N Ghosts.


----------



## janitormane (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(jkdog855 @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> The next question should be what game got you pissed off so much you broke something.


Street Fighter 2010 , Got so mad I threw Robocop 3 at the wall and broke it.  

On a side note I used to buy games based on the cover art


----------



## phantastic91 (Jan 2, 2008)

ending of FF ten is sooo sad =[ and aeris dying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i just beat ff 12 yesterday ahhh for a FF game i think the story is weakkkkk


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 2, 2008)

I cried on Zelda: Twilight Princess. I have the guide and in it is a list of all the Poes and their locations. I wasted all of my effing time looking for ALL of the Poes. I left the ones in that cavern for last, then I got them. I always drew a little 'X' in the guide next to all of them I got. I look in the guide, 'Score, I got all of them!'. I open the menu: 59 Poes. I double check the guide, all of them have 'X's. I literally threw my Wiimote on the ground.

Also I got pissed off at Worms: Open Warfare 2 on the DS because I always had crappy shots and missed them, and the CPU worms can get me even if I'm on the other side of the map and the wind factor is at it's max. I got so pissed off I smashed my stylus in my top screen, thus leaving a small scratch and breaking my hinge D:


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> I cried on Zelda: Phantom Hourglass. I have the guide and in it is a list of all the Poes and their locations. I wasted all of my effing time looking for ALL of the Poes. I left the ones in that cavern for last, then I got them. I always drew a little 'X' in the guide next to all of them I got. I look in the guide, 'Score, I got all of them!'. I open the menu: 59 Poes. I double check the guide, all of them have 'X's. I literally threw my Wiimote on the ground.



Thats weird... I never knew you could use your Wii remote in Phantom Hourglass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unless you mean _Twilight Princess_


----------



## .TakaM (Jan 2, 2008)

almost cried with laughter in Yoshi's Island DS, the final fight with bowser is hilariously bad

god I hate that game


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jan 2, 2008)

If you can be moved by a book, movie, or even someone elses actions, then you can be moved by a video game as well. Its just an interactive book or movie in its own form, its still made by poeple and poeple are the ones that convey such emotions in their work. So no doubt a game with a good story could move someone's emotions.
Though since games are about fun, thats a tad rare.

I cant think of a game that made me feel all that sad.
I know there was a good few but I cant think of it on the top of my head.

Plenty of generaly moving games though.


----------



## bluebright (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know about crying, but Beyond Good and Evil made me feel fuzzy in side. Does that count? (not for the same reason dead or alive vollyball makes me feel fuzzy).


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(GameDragon @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> QUOTE(salamence502 @ Jan 1 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I cried on Zelda: Phantom Hourglass. I have the guide and in it is a list of all the Poes and their locations. I wasted all of my effing time looking for ALL of the Poes. I left the ones in that cavern for last, then I got them. I always drew a little 'X' in the guide next to all of them I got. I look in the guide, 'Score, I got all of them!'. I open the menu: 59 Poes. I double check the guide, all of them have 'X's. I literally threw my Wiimote on the ground.
> ...



Oh whoops, thanks for pointing that out. I'm tired right now :yawn:


----------



## jesterscourt (Jan 2, 2008)

I wouldn't say I cried, but I was upset when my favorite character in Kingdom Hearts 2...


Axel seems to bite the big one.
Although from what I hear, he's making a return in the DS game next year, and it's possible he's not really "dead" per se.


----------



## wabo (Jan 2, 2008)

Crying is a big word but i had my eyes wet in a couple instance in my last thirty years while gaming


First time is this one:


QUOTE(gigas @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> ... and final fantasy four when the twins turn to stone to keep the walls from crushing you .




and second time was when i got the master sword in ocarina of time.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Jan 2, 2008)

HL2:EP2 was very close. Valve is striving to get cinema into their games.

TF2 makes me cry because I force myself to never blink.


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 2, 2008)

Now you may think these are silly things to make me cry, but keep in mind I was a lot younger then. Though these were more tears about how it was a beautiful ending rather than sadness.

The end of Yoshi' Island (SNES) 
The music that plays during those credits is still the best, most beautiful piece of music I've ever heard. I moved me to tears the first couple times.

End of Super Mario RPG
This one still makes me have a warm goopy feeling inside when I see it, but I don't cry anymore. Geno is my favourite video game character of all time. At the end, he turns back into a doll. by then, you forgot he was a doll in the first place, so it's a shock. Then at the end of the credits when the beautiful music plays, he turns into the "D" in "The End" I was so sad the first time, and I cried. Now I find it such a beautiful ending.

End of Link's Awakening DX (special ending)

If you beat Link's Awakening DX without getting a single game over, then you see the special ending. If you don't see this ending, you won't get the full effect of the game. (the original gray cartridge though, is not worth the extra work. Though I never get a game over in that game anyways)

During the scene where Marin is talking to Link (or to most people, "THIEF") she wishes see was a seagull so she could fly to far away places and sing. At the end of the credits when you get no game overs, it will focus on the blue sky. A picture of Marin will fade into view and it will start playing the "Ballad of the Wind Fish" She then turns into a seagull and flies off. This had me heart broken the first time I saw it, and I cried. I now see it as a beautiful ending.

I also cried when I finished the Kafei side quest in Majora's Mask. I was so happy and moved by it that I teared up.

Should games make you cry? That all depends on how they do it. Killing characters and such to make you sad shouldn't be done. It should make you cry through happiness and being emotional moved by the plot. Beautiful endings that are accompanied with beautiful music. When a game makes you happy, that's a successful game.


----------



## Trulen (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't cry.

I just get chocked up.


AND IT WAS EBA THAT DID IT TO ME.

On the Christmas level.  


I didn't wanna let the girl down D:


----------



## Nero (Jan 2, 2008)

Meh.. Almost did when Aeris died.

Devil May Cry 3 on DMD made me cry.. In frustration.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## cubin' (Jan 2, 2008)

Lots of movies, books, tv shows etc. (real life too) have made me cry. Some of you guys need to get in touch with your feminine side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No games so far have made me pour with tears but I've been choked up in quite a few. Recently Half-Life episode 2 and the end of bioshock...it doesn't take a whole lot to make me cry but I find final fantasy a bit too cheesy and can't really relate to it I guess, same with zelda. 

I agree with MCDui about being sadder when animals die than people. Old Yella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Air Bud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lots of other movies with dogs in particular. Mind you most of these were when I was younger...It's rarer that I cry these days but it still happens.


----------



## ben_r_ (Jan 2, 2008)

Almost once.... When Aeris died...


----------



## ocarson (Jan 2, 2008)

Never thought i'd tell this to anyone, but..
The end of earthbound made me BAWWWW like a little child, not in sadness, but it made me see how beautiful the world was, just for an instant, the bit were everyone prays for you, it made me realize how much love there is in this world.

Pussy.

Don't tell anyone else tho, k?


----------



## gh0ul (Jan 2, 2008)

no game has ever made me cry, probably never will. I sometimes get chocked up on sad movies though


----------



## .TakaM (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(VBKirby @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> The end of Yoshi' Island (SNES)
> The music that plays during those credits is still the best, most beautiful piece of music I've ever heard. I moved me to tears the first couple times.


indeed, Yoshi's Island has one of the most satisfying endings ever, especially for a platformer


----------



## slayerspud (Jan 2, 2008)

I have never cried, but I got really sad at the end of PW:T&T, knowing it would be the last decent one with phoenix and the gang in.


----------



## Elfeckin (Jan 2, 2008)

Final Fantasy II/IV Snes...so many deaths in that one...'NO CID DONT JUMP OFF THE AIRSHIP WITH BOMBS STRAPPED TO YOU!!"


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 2, 2008)

When I got Real Ghostbusters for my C64 and it turned out to be a terrible game, I was only young.


----------



## Neko (Jan 2, 2008)

I won't say I did cry but , some games make me feel weird after beating them. Because I know there is no game following after that which continues the story and stuff. :\
The end of HL2EP2 was bad , I didn't cry but I was extrem angry at valve. Oo


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jan 2, 2008)

I've never cried playing a video game, and probably never will


----------



## adgloride (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Law @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> When Aeris dies in FF7..
> 
> Just kidding, but thats what most people will probably end up saying :/.
> 
> Do you mean scenes in a game that can make you emotional, or almost impossible to beat games where you get a few steps away from the end and die and end up doing it all over again because there arn't any save points?



I cried when she died as well.  Only because I'd spent all the game levelling up her character


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh well... never, sometimes I get upset when I loose online (Ut 2k4 or CS), but games doesnt make me cry.


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 3, 2008)

I didn't cry from it, but in Final Fantasy Fables Chocobo Tales, (yes, it had an optional sad part) reading the diaries of Irma's mother in the abandoned house made me incredibly sad. Didn't tear up, (which is all I ever do. I don't actually cry) but it made me really depressed. Plus the music there adds to the sadness. It's a sad sounding song. I can never read that anymore since I get too depressed.


----------



## Tetsuoseraphi (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(haveasafeday @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> It didn't make me cry, but the end of Half life 2 Episode 2 is probably the closest I've been



agreed


----------



## nexus7412369 (Jan 3, 2008)

When I was about 8 years old, I cried because the game was pissing me off. Lots of abuse to the controller, too.


----------



## Issac (Jan 3, 2008)

Final fantasy 8... pretty much the whole story makes me emotional but not to spoil too much, a while before rhinoa goes to space (when she starts getting strange) there it is...

and before that I actually felt really bad inside my heart in zelda oot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



when saria gives link the mini-ocarina, and says good bye... that moment made me think of lost friendship, like: "Hey I'll always love you, but we will never meet again".. the feeling that you want to stay there forever, you can't stop looking at your best friend.... those feelings came to me then (the first time i played it).. and they came back when he found out she was a sage.....

Hey, this is kinda off the main-topic: but i got to EDIT in a manga / anime which made me cry: Saikano


----------



## ackers (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't recall ever shedding tears but the endings of Zelda: OOT, FFX, and Kingdom Hearts made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. Also I remember feeling sad but happy that I finally completed Pokemon Blue when I was about 10. I wanted it to carry on forever and felt quite gutted it finally ended


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> Nope. I almost had a heart attack from one though.


me too, bioshock is scary as hell!


----------



## Raganook (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(phantastic91 @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> ending of FF ten is sooo sad =[ and aeris dying
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe the word your looking for is "nonexistent", "pathetic" or "crap".

Anyways, the parting on the bridge of OOT, Aeris dying and the SoTC moment were all very depressing.

The end of FFX made me shed tears. My god was that sad.

I definitely cried at the end of Lufia II as well.

Palom/Porom and Tellah were both depressing.

Marle and Chrono's reunion on Death Peak was very touching.

I hated FFVIII, so I can't relate to most of you on that one...

Thats all I can think of off the top of my head. But Lufia II and FFX = saddest endings EVER.


----------



## OSW (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't think i've ever actually cried in a video game, but i have felt sad at some times (Not enough so to cry though)

however in some movies/documentaries i have been a bit teary before.


----------



## Raganook (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Elfeckin @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> Final Fantasy II/IV Snes...so many deaths in that one...'NO CID DONT JUMP OFF THE AIRSHIP WITH BOMBS STRAPPED TO YOU!!"




The best thing about that was he could have just tossed the damn thing overboard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He didn't have to jump WITH it


----------



## sphere9 (Jan 3, 2008)

The ending of Terranigma


----------



## Knab (Jan 3, 2008)

yes, final fantasy 7 .......you know what part


----------



## Ktaro (Jan 3, 2008)

I've never actually shed a tear but my sight got a bit blurry when I finished Persona 3 FF8,7 and 10 were pretty sad too and I felt sorry for agro in SoTC =( The ending part of when you play with Roxxas in KH2 is pretty sad too, no noe remembers him but still have a hint of his presence *sniff* so sad  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but one game most people might have overlooked is The last stage of Ouendan cmon everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's so awesome you just can't resist getting all hyped up and teary


----------



## pimpyT (Jan 3, 2008)

Grim Fandango.  What a story!  Not going to ruin anything for anyone, but damn, what a game!  Wouold love to see some of the old skool Lucas Arts games updated...


----------



## paul1991 (Jan 3, 2008)

The end cutscenes of the Zelda games make me a bit sad. Especially Majoras Mask when you see the Deku butler from the 1st temple maze stareing at a disfigured deku-looking tree. He told you that his son had dissappeared years ago, then you see he just sitting next to the tree at the end.


----------



## lanman31337 (Jan 3, 2008)

Raiders of the Lost Ark for the Atari 2600 makes me cry cause I can't beat it... but I spent .50 cents on it brand new.


----------



## Nero (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(lanman31337 @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> Raiders of the Lost Ark for the Atari 2600 makes me cry cause I can't beat it... but I spent .50 cents on it brand new.



.50 new?...

Rip..! It's free!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





~Nero


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 4, 2008)

When I was younger I just beat some Spyro game on the PS1.  I was doing some lame victory dance when I stubbed my toe and was in pain for like 3 hours. But I didn't cry.


----------



## Urza (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Trulen @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> I don't cry.
> 
> I just get chocked up.
> 
> ...


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Jan 4, 2008)

when I played RE4 and chose special costume 2, got to the church and found ashley was completly covered in a huge metal suit was the saddest day of my life...  :'( 

Sure now she cant get hurt, but its not worth it!!!


----------



## desh_thiere (Jan 4, 2008)

I haven't read through the whole thread, but if you didn't cry when Aeris died in FF7 then you have no heart, NO HEART i says 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sure 500 people have already mentioned this moment in this thread


----------



## modshroom128 (Jan 4, 2008)

kirby superstar when i was 7 years old
the end were you beat meta knight on the halbird, and the ship falls into the water as the sunsets.



i dont know why.


----------



## Foie (Jan 4, 2008)

I have never cried, but there are a few games that were especially emotionally strong:

Megaman BN 3 (after beating the last boss)
EBA (right before final song)
and...
Quite a few points in Phoenix Wright (all of them), but it wasn't like crying.  It was more... extremely emotionally excited/shocked or whatever because of the plot twists and stuff.


----------



## subb (Jan 4, 2008)

It's a shame I am a manly robot man. HAR HAR HAR



...


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> kirby superstar when i was 7 years old
> the end were you beat meta knight on the halbird, and the ship falls into the water as the sunsets.
> 
> 
> ...



The music sounds very much like (end of your quest) music. One thing that bothers me about that scene though, is that lots of people thought meta knight died in the ship, when you can clearly see him eject from the ship.


----------



## modshroom128 (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(VBKirby @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > kirby superstar when i was 7 years old
> ...


.
no way... thanks for killing all of the emotion in that scene bro, my 7 year old ego thanks you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





oh well.
kirby superstar is still the greatist game on this earth.


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 4, 2008)

Heh heh. oops.

But yeah, you can see a white sparkle flying out of the ship that is obviously Meta-knight escaping. And Kirby Super Star _is_ one of the greatest games ever. Though I liked Dream Land 3 better. (people think that's weird) I'm afraid how much they'll dumb down the Great Cave Offensive for the DS remake. (they'll probably put a map of some sorts showing where all the treasures are.)


----------



## beautifulbeast (Jan 4, 2008)

*About Aeris' death:* I remember I didn't cry but made me feel really bad and kept telling my brother not to change the disk and that maybe we could get back to some check point and change something so she didn't have to die. I think I felt so bad because I never liked her and always favored Tifa (whose boobs are giganormeous and therefore I wanted Cloud to make up with her) and found Aeris pretty useless because any character can heal in that game since spells are based on materia. I now find that her death is one of the greatest moments in videogame history and kind of gives a different meaning to the life of every character in a videogame (it made me think that they have a "real" life beyond those tree lives they usually get at the beggining of a game in a platformer, for example).

Moments that have brought me close to tears would be the ending of *Kingdom Hearts: Chain of memories* specially when you beat the game with Riku and Simple and Clean is playing and he resolves to walk his way between light and darkness. Square-Enix is always so inspiring...


----------



## azotyp (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a question on this post, does anybody cryied while loosing Companion Cube in Portal game ? (I didnt played that game but I see that it was very sad for lots of players when reading comments on youtube).


----------



## Mortenga (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> Or do you just think they're pussies?


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 4, 2008)

I must've cried a few times in FFVIII, don't really remember now. And I'll admit Aeris made me cry, I put no effort whatsoever into the J-E-N-O-V-A boss fight afterwards (the screen looked kinda blurry and I won it anyway). In frustration: Trauma Centre at 3am after 3 solid hours on one level. I nailed it at 5am but can't for the life of me remember which level it was. Probably 26. Damn those Triti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's gotta be more, but I forget.


----------



## Urza (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(azotyp @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> I have a question on this post, does anybody cryied while loosing Companion Cube in Portal game ? (I didnt played that game but I see that it was very sad for lots of players when reading comments on youtube).


----------



## Duke_Jay (Jan 5, 2008)

Uhh no i never cried because of a videogame.


----------



## Cermage (Jan 6, 2008)

i lol'ed at the amount of people crying at FF stories x3 

I cried at crysis, Beautiful graphics and gameplay but a horrid story? that killed it


----------



## DarthYoshi (Jan 10, 2008)

I think some video games came close to making me tear up, but not yet (not that I remember.) But for movies... I am NEVER watching Eight Below again!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When some guy dies, I don't care (I sometimes even laugh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but when a dog dies, I hate it.


----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 11, 2008)

Tsukihime made me cry like a goddamn little girl. Just thinking about it makes me tear up a little. It was the song, the song that plays during the really touching scenes, like Hisui's True, and Akiha's True... aw damnit, I'm gonna bawwwwwwwwwww again... ;_;


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 11, 2008)

Closest I've ever gotten to something like that is if a villain in a game does something that is kinda like a virtual kick to the shin. Like at the start of Mass Effect when Saren keeps mocking you and your entire human race, then gets away with no punishment. You just kinda stare at him and go "Oh you mother f-...!"


----------



## MaHe (Jan 11, 2008)

I never cry to fictional stories, although I'm a sucker for emotional plots (in movies as well in videogames). The closest I've ever been to crying was the movie Two Brothers (that was really one of the saddest movies ever - although I feel like such a misanthrope - I wasn't even moved by Titanic and other tragic movies with people in the main roles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ). Some videogames really had some sad moments, like You're the Inspiration stage in Elite Beat Agents, then there's Hotel Dusk, the end of Half Life 2: Episode Two (though it's more shocking than sad), the fourth case in Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney, the third case in Phoenix Wright: Justice For All and the last case in Trials & Tribulations ... etc.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 11, 2008)

QUOTE(anime_junkie @ Jan 11 2008 said:


> Tsukihime made me cry like a goddamn little girl. Just thinking about it makes me tear up a little. It was the song, the song that plays during the really touching scenes, like Hisui's True, and Akiha's True... aw damnit, I'm gonna bawwwwwwwwwww again... ;_;


That explains why your avatar is crying..


----------



## Vater Unser (Jan 11, 2008)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> almost cried with laughter in Yoshi's Island DS, the final fight with bowser is hilariously bad
> 
> god I hate that game


Finally someone who shares my thoughts on this game


----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Extreme Coder @ Jan 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(anime_junkie @ Jan 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Tsukihime made me cry like a goddamn little girl. Just thinking about it makes me tear up a little. It was the song, the song that plays during the really touching scenes, like Hisui's True, and Akiha's True... aw damnit, I'm gonna bawwwwwwwwwww again... ;_;
> ...


LOL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously, Tsukihime is sad as heck. Oh, right, Planetarian made me cry too. ;_; I'm a sucker for bittersweet stories.


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 12, 2008)

In a different thread, Urza reminded me of a game I cried at the end of.

Hey You Pikachu (N64)

Yes, it DOES have an ending sequence. Professor Oak tells you to release Pikachu back to the wild. Pikachu is really sad, and goes off into the bushes. The next day when you wake up, you find that Pikachu had come back. This was the saddest/happiest ending of a game for me.


----------



## Jaejae (Jan 12, 2008)

I cried back when first got UT2004, I literally forgot to blink.
I did get sad in KHII when Sora leaves all Roxas' friends and he cries.


I have never cried due to emotion, only due to obsession/forgetting to blink.... lol.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jan 12, 2008)

I cried during the cutscenes of Majora's Mask when you have to play the Song of Healing.


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 12, 2008)

yeah, those got me too. That game was amazing.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 12, 2008)

yeah, 

E.T. for the atari 2600

:-P


----------



## g.crow (Jan 12, 2008)

ico, shadow of the collosus, shenmue
maybe outcast, cant remember


----------



## awesomer (Jan 13, 2008)

At the end of Phantom Hourglass when the fairy was being a bitch to Linebeck I got teary eyed.


----------



## Smuff (Jan 13, 2008)

Nope none have ever made me cry


But many have made me curse like a sailor, throw remotes around the room, punch my monitor/tv and generally act like a stroppy 3 year old


----------



## fermio100 (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE(jkdog855 @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> The next question should be what game got you pissed off so much you broke something.



hehehehe, good one. I once broke my Master System controler 'cause of a game I can't even remember and there where other times I just thrown the controler to the ground on a rage access.


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 13, 2008)

One of my Pokemon Pinball cartridges got destroyed by a hammer in anger. (This really did happen)

I have also broken a few Game boy Colours by punching them hard repeatedly. Specifically at Pokemon Pinball, and Kirby's Pinball Land. (I hate pinball games.)


----------



## Wuschmaster (Jan 13, 2008)

pokemon mystery dungeon
story is really awesome if you play it to the end


----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 15, 2008)

QUOTE(VBKirby @ Jan 13 2008 said:


> One of my Pokemon Pinball cartridges got destroyed by a hammer in anger. (This really did happen)
> 
> I have also broken a few Game boy Colours by punching them hard repeatedly. Specifically at Pokemon Pinball, and Kirby's Pinball Land. (I hate pinball games.)


I'm not surprised. Pokemon Pinball can be a bitch sometimes. Well, most of the time.


----------



## redeyez (Jan 15, 2008)

When I thought Terra "died" in FF 6.

And When Aeries dies in FF 7


----------



## PBC (Jan 15, 2008)

My Gigapet died once =( 
*BAWWWLLLSSSS*


----------



## Jademalo (Jan 15, 2008)

P..P..Portal....

WEIGHTED COMPANION CUBE!

:'(

In out hearts forever


----------



## berlinka (Jan 15, 2008)

No game ever made me cry. Can we have a topic: "Which game has ever made you laugh!" because I know lots of games that did!


----------

